# BP Mods Pioneer RTA and the new Pioneer V1.5



## Rob Fisher

The BP Mods Pioneer RTA took a while to arrive but finally it's here! It's an MTL RTA with a DL add on pack which I, of course, got as well. Will build and test it a bit later!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5 | Creative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's a small RTA and fitting a 2.5 Alien was a bit of a hassle and you have to bend the legs to get them through the little holes. Wicking is simple.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Despite buying the DL add on it's still a very restricted DL which was a bit disappointing for me but the flavour is excellent! I think the MTL boys will love this tank!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 8


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa

That is a stunning looking RTA.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Rob Fisher said:


> Despite buying the DL add on it's still a very restricted DL which was a bit disappointing for me but the flavour is excellent! I think the MTL boys will love this tank!
> View attachment 199756
> View attachment 199757
> View attachment 199758


Dibs if it’s too tight for you @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Winner Winner Chicken Dinner... after Mark's review and his happiness I realised I must have put the wrong airflow pin in. I did indeed not put the biggest airflow pin in. The DL kit is indeed a DL kit now and the tank is awesome!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## incredible_hullk

@Rob Fisher what's the price on this..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

incredible_hullk said:


> @Rob Fisher what's the price on this..



@incredible_hullk €45.90 for the SS version and €49.90 for the DLC version. DL Kit €14.90 and DLC DL Kit €17.90. And then of course shipping and when it arrives Vat and DHL misc chargers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis

Rob Fisher said:


> @incredible_hullk €45.90 for the SS version and €49.90 for the DLC version. DL Kit €14.90 and DLC DL Kit €17.90. And then of course shipping and when it arrives Vat and DHL misc chargers.
> View attachment 200119


Being manufactured by Dovpo is the machining and general build quality as good as it looks in your photos Rob?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Timwis said:


> Being manufactured by Dovpo is the machining and general build quality as good as it looks in your photos Rob?



Yes @Timwis! Well made, looks good and vapes great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes @Timwis! Well made, looks good and vapes great.


I had an email from Dovpo asking if i would like to review it so it seems they are getting more involved in the marketing which could also result in it becoming more widely available, as yet it mainly seems available on the European Mainland! The likes of Dovpo and Vapefly are beginning to prove high end quality doesn't mean ridiculously high prices!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Timwis said:


> I had an email from Dovpo asking if i would like to review it so it seems they are getting more involved in the marketing which could also result in it becoming more widely available, as yet it mainly seems available on the European Mainland! The likes of Dovpo and Vapefly are beginning to prove high end quality doesn't mean ridiculously high prices!



I hope you said yes!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis

Rob Fisher said:


> I hope you said yes!


Is the pope Catholic? lol, got lucky i didn't do reviews for Dovpo but Hedy who use to work for Freemax and i got on really well with just became their marketing manager and remembered me from the past so emailed me about the Pioneer and Blotto Mini, i immediately emailed off to stay sure! Of course i was gutted it wasn't another pod mod!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Timwis said:


> Is the pope Catholic? lol, got lucky i didn't do reviews for Dovpo but Hedy who use to work for Freemax and i got on really well with just became their marketing manager and remembered me from the past so emailed me about the Pioneer and Blotto Mini, i immediately emailed off to stay sure! Of course i was gutted it wasn't another pod mod!



Bwhahahaha!  Winner Winner Chicken Dinner! If you are a DL vapour I hope they are sending you the DL kit as well!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis

Rob Fisher said:


> Bwhahahaha!  Winner Winner Chicken Dinner! If you are a DL vapour I hope they are sending you the DL kit as well!


This is going to suit me by the sounds of things because i both vape MTL and low wattage DL at between 25 - 30w so this covers both bases but rather than being a Jack of all Trades could be a master of both (must remember to put that in the review if that's how it turns out)! Yes the conversion kit is being sent but if it turns out really good in both modes will buy a second just main atomizer so i can have one set up in each mode!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Acquired one today! 

@Silver The stock airflow is as tight as the Expromizer v4. (This looks to be a promising MTL)
Currently I have put the 2.9mm air 510 pin from the DLH optional extra pack as I want to test it side by side with the kree 24.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Mine is on its way

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## incredible_hullk

BioHAZarD said:


> Mine is on its way


@BioHAZarD local or foreign supplier if I may ask...been looking locally

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

incredible_hullk said:


> @BioHAZarD local or foreign supplier if I may ask...been looking locally


Inkd Vapor for local bud. @JurgensSt

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Inkd Vapor for local bud. @JurgensSt


Thanks bud @Dela Rey Steyn , much appreciated

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

incredible_hullk said:


> @BioHAZarD local or foreign supplier if I may ask...been looking locally


What @Dela Rey Steyn said

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Timwis

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/bp-mods-pioneer-mtl-rta.t67686/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> Acquired one today!
> 
> @Silver The stock airflow is as tight as the Expromizer v4. (This looks to be a promising MTL)
> Currently I have put the 2.9mm air 510 pin from the DLH optional extra pack as I want to test it side by side with the kree 24.



Thanks @Christos

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis

Silver said:


> Thanks @Christos


The Steam Crave Glaz Mini is another excellent RTA which gives tight MTL!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Timwis said:


> The Steam Crave Glaz Mini is another excellent RTA which gives tight MTL!



Thanks @Timwis 
I see the Glaz Mini extends to 5ml!
That's my kind of tank

I wonder if there's any impact on flavour when in extended mode?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruwaid

Silver said:


> Thanks @Timwis
> I see the Glaz Mini extends to 5ml!
> That's my kind of tank
> 
> I wonder if there's any impact on flavour when in extended mode?


@Silver I got the glaz mini as well bud and even if there is some flavour loss, its so tiny to even notice. personally haven't experienced it.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Timwis

Silver said:


> Thanks @Timwis
> I see the Glaz Mini extends to 5ml!
> That's my kind of tank
> 
> I wonder if there's any impact on flavour when in extended mode?


I just use it in 2ml mode because i love the look, i imagine you will lose a bit but so slight not worth worrying about!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis

Ruwaid said:


> @Silver I got the glaz mini as well bud and even if there is some flavour loss, its so tiny to even notice. personally haven't experienced it.


Lol you beat me to it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Cornelius

Christos said:


> View attachment 207871


How are you finding the Kree? Not a big RTA fan but have been eyeing this, think it looks very nice. Killer on that Dani!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Cornelius said:


> How are you finding the Kree? Not a big RTA fan but have been eyeing this, think it looks very nice. Killer on that Dani!


Not bad at all but early days. I put it a mild coil but I think it needs a beefier coil. Draw is nice with the smallest airdisk but still airy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

"The Kayfun Killer"

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CJB85

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> "The Kayfun Killer"



Was just about to post this as well, just such a pity about that "Ouma se badkamer" colour drip tip on the smoked version!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Timwis

Ruwaid said:


> @Silver I got the glaz mini as well bud and even if there is some flavour loss, its so tiny to even notice. personally haven't experienced it.


If you are using it in 5ml mode do you lose any of the silky smooth airflow and does it remain silent? There are quiet RTA's but i just don't detect a sound from the Glaz Mini!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

@Silver i think you might benefit from this but the pioneer with the stock air disk is just as tight as the expromizer and the flavour is very good.

I have put in the 1.5mm airdisk (it’s the 510 pin so it’s easy to change) and I am using the DLH chimney and I’m enjoying a restricted DL or loose MTL. 

I’ve been using it for 2 days now and I have discovered I do MTL even if it’s a MTL mixed with a DLH. 

I think every person who enjoys MTL should try the pioneer!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis

Christos said:


> @Silver i think you might benefit from this but the pioneer with the stock air disk is just as tight as the expromizer and the flavour is very good.
> 
> I have put in the 1.5mm airdisk (it’s the 510 pin so it’s easy to change) and I am using the DLH chimney and I’m enjoying a restricted DL or loose MTL.
> 
> I’ve been using it for 2 days now and I have discovered I do MTL even if it’s a MTL mixed with a DLH.
> 
> I think every person who enjoys MTL should try the pioneer!
> View attachment 208624


Agree along with the Glaz Mini and Expromizer!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scouse45

Christos said:


> @Silver i think you might benefit from this but the pioneer with the stock air disk is just as tight as the expromizer and the flavour is very good.
> 
> I have put in the 1.5mm airdisk (it’s the 510 pin so it’s easy to change) and I am using the DLH chimney and I’m enjoying a restricted DL or loose MTL.
> 
> I’ve been using it for 2 days now and I have discovered I do MTL even if it’s a MTL mixed with a DLH.
> 
> I think every person who enjoys MTL should try the pioneer!
> View attachment 208624


I second this. Such a well made and classy tank. Quiet and very smooth. So many options for extras. And looks so neat and tidy. Definitely one I’m impressed with. Next step is jus getting more airflow pins to try with.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis

Scouse45 said:


> I second this. Such a well made and classy tank. Quiet and very smooth. So many options for extras. And looks so neat and tidy. Definitely one I’m impressed with. Next step is jus getting more airflow pins to try with.


I love it and we have been blessed with affordable great preforming MTL RTA's over the last 12 months!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Scouse45

Timwis said:


> I love it and we have been blessed with affordable great preforming MTL RTA's over the last 12 months!


The 4 mtl tanks u chose are classy I must say, I need to try the glaz and the berserker v2, I stil run two original berserkers I loved them so much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis

Scouse45 said:


> The 4 mtl tanks u chose are classy I must say, I need to try the glaz and the berserker v2, I stil run two original berserkers I loved them so much.


So u skipped on the Mini and V1.5 which were both improvements on V1, each berserker as just got smoother and delivered better flavour, V2 is different league to the original!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Scouse45

Timwis said:


> So u skipped on the Mini and V1.5 which were both improvements on V1, each berserker as just got smoother and delivered better flavour, V2 is different league to the original!


Fine fine fine I’m going to get one. Thread derailed apologies

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Timwis

Scouse45 said:


> Fine fine fine I’m going to get one. Thread derailed apologies


The BP Mods Pioneer is one classy RTA though, back on topic!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

My 2c ... I prefer pioneer to the Beserker v2. I find the pioneer does a perfectly balanced flavour compared to beserker which gives me more top notes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis

incredible_hullk said:


> My 2c ... I prefer pioneer to the Beserker v2. I find the pioneer does a perfectly balanced flavour compared to beserker which gives me more top notes


I agree, i listed my top 4 in order of preference and have it above the Berserker V2. The only con i really have for the Pioneer which is something i picked up on after writing my review is when it comes to filling if this isn't done very quickly (as in the top-cap is only off for a very short time) it can take a a few draws before it starts performing great again!

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Guess I'll just have to get a Pioneer then....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Scouse45

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Guess I'll just have to get a Pioneer then....


Just do it bud...

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Hakhan

just wish it had a glass tank. but trying to get threading on glass tank is not easy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos

incredible_hullk said:


> My 2c ... I prefer pioneer to the Beserker v2. I find the pioneer does a perfectly balanced flavour compared to beserker which gives me more top notes


Please define top notes. I’m thinking of getting the beserker v2.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Christos said:


> Please define top notes. I’m thinking of getting the beserker v2.


@Christos to explain.. my adv is a mint Turkish tobacco ... pioneer gives me perfect balance between mint and tobacco , beserker the mint is more prominent compared to tobacco

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis

It's a soprano, i couldn't resist!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> @Silver i think you might benefit from this but the pioneer with the stock air disk is just as tight as the expromizer and the flavour is very good.
> 
> I have put in the 1.5mm airdisk (it’s the 510 pin so it’s easy to change) and I am using the DLH chimney and I’m enjoying a restricted DL or loose MTL.
> 
> I’ve been using it for 2 days now and I have discovered I do MTL even if it’s a MTL mixed with a DLH.
> 
> I think every person who enjoys MTL should try the pioneer!
> View attachment 208624



thanks @Christos !

And thanks to @Scouse45 and @Timwis for your comments. 

I need to try out a few good MTL tanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Extention Tank and new shaped cap for the Pioneer!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

New tank and cap installed... as you all know I am a 28-watt vaper but with the Pioneer I go down to 23 watts... I think the very small dome makes quite a difference. It's a dash severe at 28 watts... I like a long warm vape rather than hot short...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Hakhan

Rob Fisher said:


> New tank and cap installed... as you all know I am a 28-watt vaper but with the Pioneer I go down to 23 watts... I think the very small dome makes quite a difference. It's a dash severe at 28 watts... I like a long warm vape rather than hot short...
> View attachment 210802


which airflow insert are you using Uncle Rob? assuming you managed to squeeze a Fisher alien in there?


----------



## Christos



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hakhan said:


> which airflow insert are you using Uncle Rob? assuming you managed to squeeze a Fisher alien in there?



@Hakhan the biggest airflow and yes I managed to squeeze an Alien in!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Marcelle Brand

Seems that a clear cap is coming in the near future, looks really nice

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Scouse45

Marcelle Brand said:


> Seems that a clear cap is coming in the near future, looks really nice
> View attachment 211444


Wat mod is this brother

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

I'm not a fan of that stock tip

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Marcelle Brand

Scouse45 said:


> Wat mod is this brother


Not sure…unfortunatly not mine just a picture I got off there facebook account earlier.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA

I need some help on this one guys and gals. It seems like I've sorted out the wicking issue I had that lead to leaking out the airflow, and the tank vapes great with nice flavor and throat hit, but every time I fill her up she gurgles. Best way I have found to combat that is to vape the tank upside down for 4 or 5 hits, but that actually runs juice into my mouth. After those 4 or 5 hits everything returns to normal with no leaking. I have even tried closing off the airflow completely while filling, but this doesn't seem to make a difference.
Any advice appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis

Viper_SA said:


> I need some help on this one guys and gals. It seems like I've sorted out the wicking issue I had that lead to leaking out the airflow, and the tank vapes great with nice flavor and throat hit, but every time I fill her up she gurgles. Best way I have found to combat that is to vape the tank upside down for 4 or 5 hits, but that actually runs juice into my mouth. After those 4 or 5 hits everything returns to normal with no leaking. I have even tried closing off the airflow completely while filling, but this doesn't seem to make a difference.
> Any advice appreciated.


That's still a wicking issue and i don't know if anyone has mastered it yet but i find it hit and miss. I never get leaking but i do get gurgling sometimes after filling after wicking it but then the next time i wick it i get one of the smoothest vapes imaginable with no gurgling after filling. The problem is passing on advice when i haven't mastered it myself, as far as i am aware i wick it the same whether i get gurgling or a great vape so obviously it's a fine line which can probably best be solved by patience, the more you wick it the more often you will get it right and then it will give a great smooth vape. I can only suggest if you are having gurgling after filling try to fill as fast as you can and then after putting the top-cap back feeding some tissue down the chimney to mop up access liquid. It's a bugger but keep patient when it is right it's great!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hakhan

Viper_SA said:


> I need some help on this one guys and gals. It seems like I've sorted out the wicking issue I had that lead to leaking out the airflow, and the tank vapes great with nice flavor and throat hit, but every time I fill her up she gurgles. Best way I have found to combat that is to vape the tank upside down for 4 or 5 hits, but that actually runs juice into my mouth. After those 4 or 5 hits everything returns to normal with no leaking. I have even tried closing off the airflow completely while filling, but this doesn't seem to make a difference.
> Any advice appreciated.


----------



## Viper_SA

Hakhan said:


>




Thanks. I've actually tried this the first 3 times but kept getting juice leaking out the AFC. Decided to try Vaping with Vick's approach and wicked it like a dripper and now it's fine. Just on the refills I have the issue. Small price to pay for the flavor and enjoyment though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis

Viper_SA said:


> Thanks. I've actually tried this the first 3 times but kept getting juice leaking out the AFC. Decided to try Vaping with Vick's approach and wicked it like a dripper and now it's fine. Just on the refills I have the issue. Small price to pay for the flavor and enjoyment though.


That means you need it somewhere between the two methods watching a video is one thing or looking at photos like in my reviews is another but they only give a rough guide and telling from that the exact thickness they have the cotton etc is impossible!


----------



## Ryan69

Christos said:


> View attachment 210829


Wow if only my budget could afford it :-?


----------



## Viper_SA

Doing a bit of an experiment tonight. Cleaned and dry-burned the coil. Rewicked with plain old Kendo Japanese cotton. So far no leaks, but I haven't filled her up yet. No gurgling either. See the occasional bubble after a draw. Hope it keeps on behaving.

15W, 0.8 ohm running the airflow wide open with the 0.8mm 510 pin.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA

Filled up this morning for the first time without any flooding or leaking. Seem Kendo cotton is the way to go and Vaping with Vick's advice "wick it like a dripper" works for me. Flavor is still bang on too. Very happy and if I dare say, I prefer this RTA above the Expromizer V4 I've got. Love the draw on the 0.8mm 510 pin.

Not a juice guzzler at all and it's last me more than a day on a tank and battery. Great bit of kit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Okay, so after my last post, where I was very happy, things started going sideways a bit. Didn't get the flavor I used to get and with last week's vape meet I drove a 100km with the tank with no issue whatsoever, apart from having very muted flavor. On my way home however, I only vaped it for like 15 minutes and started getting dry hits. Not totally dry, but that tasteless on the verge of coughing up a lung if it goes dryer kind of taste. This morning I through out the Kamikaze coils and wrapped my own coils. Vandy Vape superfine MTL fused clapton wire Ni80. 7 wraps that comes out to roughly 0.8 ohm. (It differs a bit on the Pico and Swag). Changed out the 0.8mm air pin with the 1mm pin and lifted the coil a bit higher. The difference in airflow with the lifted coil almost makes me wish I had left the 0.8mm pin in. Flavor is back and bang on target as it used to be. Been vaping it for the last 20 minutes or so with no leaks and no dry hits. Had to bump up the wattage from 15W to 20W though due to the increased airflow. Going to post some pics of the build and wick. Would appreciate some feedback from you guys, as everyone seems to be thoroughly enjoying this RTA, while so far for me it has been overshadowed by the Expromizer V4 quite a bit. I'd love to get this one just right, as the extra capacity is a winner when I have to take longer trips in the car. Idid however change back to the original size from the extension kit (I only have one). It just looks sexier on the Pico that way and I have tried running it on the Aspire Mixx, but the airflow keeps being bang in front and I keep closing it with my hand. A pity, as it looks quite nice on there.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Timwis

Viper_SA said:


> Okay, so after my last post, where I was very happy, things started going sideways a bit. Didn't get the flavor I used to get and with last week's vape meet I drove a 100km with the tank with no issue whatsoever, apart from having very muted flavor. On my way home however, I only vaped it for like 15 minutes and started getting dry hits. Not totally dry, but that tasteless on the verge of coughing up a lung if it goes dryer kind of taste. This morning I through out the Kamikaze coils and wrapped my own coils. Vandy Vape superfine MTL fused clapton wire Ni80. 7 wraps that comes out to roughly 0.8 ohm. (It differs a bit on the Pico and Swag). Changed out the 0.8mm air pin with the 1mm pin and lifted the coil a bit higher. The difference in airflow with the lifted coil almost makes me wish I had left the 0.8mm pin in. Flavor is back and bang on target as it used to be. Been vaping it for the last 20 minutes or so with no leaks and no dry hits. Had to bump up the wattage from 15W to 20W though due to the increased airflow. Going to post some pics of the build and wick. Would appreciate some feedback from you guys, as everyone seems to be thoroughly enjoying this RTA, while so far for me it has been overshadowed by the Expromizer V4 quite a bit. I'd love to get this one just right, as the extra capacity is a winner when I have to take longer trips in the car. Idid however change back to the original size from the extension kit (I only have one). It just looks sexier on the Pico that way and I have tried running it on the Aspire Mixx, but the airflow keeps being bang in front and I keep closing it with my hand. A pity, as it looks quite nice on there.
> 
> View attachment 242784
> View attachment 242785
> View attachment 242786
> View attachment 242787
> View attachment 242788
> View attachment 242789


If you had the coil lower than that before it would of been suffocating the airflow and not allowing it to spread to give full coil coverage hence the muted flavour combined with a less reduced chamber which also wouldn't of helped with flavour! Coil position now looks good! Love the Blade top-caps!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Eish... Here I am back again looking for advice. Tried simple round wire coils, fancy coils etc. On some coils I burn the cotton in half at only 15W. Just not finding the right spot on the wicking. Right now I have installed White Collar MTL coils which I have reduced from 3mm to 2.5mm and removed a wrap to get to 0.75 Ohm.

Very happy with how the coils came out, now I'm just too afraid to wick and try them, and I really want to try my new NET samples. Anyone in the Vaal/Jhb area that would be willing to give a personal wicking lesson on this tank please? Really hate having such a great rta and not being able to utilize it to it's full potential.


----------



## BUSDRIVER

What's the consensus on the pioneer 1.5 rta vs the dwarv 16mm or dwarve 22 mtl, I'm in the mood for a new rta and want to spend the money once? I have an arbiter solo as my only mtl reference tank and a dwarv24mm dl


----------



## Christos

BUSDRIVER said:


> What's the consensus on the pioneer 1.5 rta vs the dwarv 16mm or dwarve 22 mtl, I'm in the mood for a new rta and want to spend the money once? I have an arbiter solo as my only mtl reference tank and a dwarv24mm dl


I have the dwarv MTL and the pioneer and I honestly prefer the dwarv because the pioneer leaks in me. 

Too much cotton and the pioneer gives dry hits. Just my experience with the 2. 

If you can get your hands on an expromizer v4 or 5 I would add that to the options.


----------



## Timwis

BUSDRIVER said:


> What's the consensus on the pioneer 1.5 rta vs the dwarv 16mm or dwarve 22 mtl, I'm in the mood for a new rta and want to spend the money once? I have an arbiter solo as my only mtl reference tank and a dwarv24mm dl


I can concur that wicking is very particular with the Pioneer which can be a bug bare but when right gives a smooth flavour rich vape, I don't have a Dvarw of any kind to compare! What you really need to know is if the wicking is less tricky with the 1.5V which I don't have!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## adriaanh

They changed the deck on the V1.5 which makes it much easier and better to wick


----------



## BUSDRIVER

Christos said:


> I have the dwarv MTL and the pioneer and I honestly prefer the dwarv because the pioneer leaks in me.
> 
> Too much cotton and the pioneer gives dry hits. Just my experience with the 2.
> 
> If you can get your hands on an expromizer v4 or 5 I would add that to the options.


How is the flavour on the dwarw mtl vs thr pioneer


----------



## Chris du Toit

I tried to help my brother with his wicking on the V1.5... Now look I have been vaping for many years and wicked many an RTA, but damn that V1.5 is very fiddley when it comes to the wicking! It's definitely not one of those situations where less is more, in this case more is too little so add some extra and stuff it wherever there is a hole lol!!!!


----------



## BUSDRIVER

Christos said:


> I have the dwarv MTL and the pioneer and I honestly prefer the dwarv because the pioneer leaks in me.
> 
> Too much cotton and the pioneer gives dry hits. Just my experience with the 2.
> 
> If you can get your hands on an expromizer v4 or 5 I would add that to the options.


Il look at the expro v4 as you can get locally another option is the qp gata that i hear alot about


----------



## BUSDRIVER

BUSDRIVER said:


> Il look at the expro v4 as you can get locally another option is the qp gata that i hear alot about


Decided on the dwarw 16mm mtl will report back on the dwarw thread when it arrives


----------



## YzeOne

Chris du Toit said:


> I tried to help my brother with his wicking on the V1.5... Now look I have been vaping for many years and wicked many an RTA, but damn that V1.5 is very fiddley when it comes to the wicking! It's definitely not one of those situations where less is more, in this case more is too little so add some extra and stuff it wherever there is a hole lol!!!!


It’s nightmare to wick. I’m dumping mine. Vaping was supposed to relax me not stress me out

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BUSDRIVER

YzeOne said:


> It’s nightmare to wick. I’m dumping mine. Vaping was supposed to relax me not stress me out


Dialling in the Dwarw 16mm so far is very very falvourful, just have to get the coil right need to try soime 28g kanthal, the 16mm is difficult to built on as its very very small , but the flavour is amazing when its dialled in


----------



## Viper_SA

Sooo, it seems I have finally nailed down the wicking on this rta. Now I want to know if anyone has a list of "safe" juices to use in the plastic tank? I have a few that I know are fine, but I'd like to have more flexibility. Especially in terms of tobacco juices.


----------



## Christos

BUSDRIVER said:


> How is the flavour on the dwarw mtl vs thr pioneer


Good question, I haven’t used a tank in months but I recall both had superb flavour - the pioneer however only got 3 uses before I benched it because of leaking. If I get a change, I’ll run these side by side in the future.


----------



## Rob Fisher

BP Mods very kindly sent me a new Pioneer V1.5 and it most certainly goes from tight MTL to RDL. It comes with a whole heap of airflow pins and two different chimneys! One for MTL and one for DL. I found the biggest airflow pin and swapped out the chimney for the DL version. Popped in a "The One" coil from @charln (minus one wrap for a better fit) and wicked it up with BP Mods Pro Vape Cotton. The 510 hole for the drip tip is a dash too shallow for my Drip Tips by Bill again but I found a decent tip for it. It's top fill and is an easy fill with no mess. Excellent flavour. BP Mods are doing good things!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------

